# NewZealand visa



## koranneamit (Jul 20, 2012)

Hello,
I have Done BCs (Computers) : 52% - 9 backlogs.
one year of work experience as Hardware & networking Engineer.
IELTS: 6 bands (R-5.5,W-6,L-6,S-6.5)

got an offer From UUNZ for PG-DIP- Business level 8.

i want to knw will i get student visa for NEWZEALAND with this profile??..


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

koranneamit said:


> Hello,
> I have Done BCs (Computers) : 52% - 9 backlogs.
> one year of work experience as Hardware & networking Engineer.
> IELTS: 6 bands (R-5.5,W-6,L-6,S-6.5)
> ...


Hi there

Best bet is to look here - Study


----------



## koranneamit (Jul 20, 2012)

@topcat83 : Thanks for your reply. i went through that website..but still not clear.

do you know anyone with same profile or have recieved visa with low academic.?

and lastly i have done computer degree and want to do business do you thnk this will create prob..

please clear my dobut..
Thanks 
Amit


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

koranneamit said:


> @topcat83 : Thanks for your reply. i went through that website..but still not clear.
> 
> do you know anyone with same profile or have recieved visa with low academic.?
> 
> ...


Hi Amit,
I'm sorry, all I'd be doing is looking at the same website.
We can't give immigration advice on this forum - only tell you of our own experiences, and our life in NZ. 
And in fact there are now rules in place that mean only registered agents with NZ Immigration can give immigration advice. This is to prevent you being given misleading information.
If you can't find what you need on NZ Immigration website you may need to contact an immigration agent. Make sure they are on NZ Immigration's list.


----------

